# Help Identifying a Sewing Machine Motor



## speedre9 (Nov 12, 2013)

This may be weird but I plan on using a sewing machine motor for a spindle. Now settle down, I will use it to cut styrene plastic sheets. I have been on a quest for the quietest motor to mill with for at least five years now. I have taken all sorts of things apart that have motors in them searching for just the right one. Well I have found it and I hope it will fit my needs. I got it from a sewing machine, an older model Brother I think. So, how can I find out what the r.p.m.'s are, and the electrical information is on it. I no longer have the guts of the machine that went to the scraper long ago. All that is on it for numbers and info are the word, zigzag and a number, #150671, and that's it. Are there any general motor types like this around that have specifications for sewing machines? HELP I'm a lousy web surfer!!!


----------



## rdhem2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Do you have or have access to a simple mechanical speed indicator?  Most machinists or high end mechanics have one.  You just place the tip of it on the running motor shaft for a chosen period of time then calculate speed in revolutions per minute.  30 seconds reading x 2 = rpm for example.

Just a thought.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 12, 2013)

You would be better off with a good dc motor..s m motors are gutless


----------



## speedre9 (Nov 12, 2013)

Non I have no way to find r.p.m.'s, I don't have one of those speed indicators. I believe it is a White 1.3 amp motor, its faster than my 6k Dremel.
And, because I have had some issues with the level of general procedure experienced by the D.I.Yer, may I add my considered opinion.
That being said, I must ask this question, just how beefy a motor needs to be?. In my opinion, I believe it should match the materials most used. One should not need a 5 H.P. water cooled spindle if one only cuts balsa wood or foam. So why is a sewing machine motor not good enough to cut through styrene up to a maximum of 0.080" thick? I see it as being akin to a Dremel mounted to the "z Axis". I use one to hand grind styrene very often, and find it, more than adequate for the job. I have also recently seen sewing machine motors powering ultra mini lathes and drill stands.
As I plan on only machining styrene, and drilling holes in styrene I can only see advantage here in using low cost motors as spindles.


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 12, 2013)

speedre9 said:


> This may be weird but I plan on using a sewing machine motor for a spindle. Now settle down, I will use it to cut styrene plastic sheets. I have been on a quest for the quietest motor to mill with for at least five years now. I have taken all sorts of things apart that have motors in them searching for just the right one. Well I have found it and I hope it will fit my needs. I got it from a sewing machine, an older model Brother I think. So, how can I find out what the r.p.m.'s are, and the electrical information is on it. I no longer have the guts of the machine that went to the scraper long ago. All that is on it for numbers and info are the word, zigzag and a number, #150671, and that's it. Are there any general motor types like this around that have specifications for sewing machines? HELP I'm a lousy web surfer!!!



Ask a sewing machine repair shop for information.  You could hook up a flex drive shaft between the motor and the spindle to reduce noise and vibration.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 12, 2013)

Found this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-0-AMPS-HO...L-SINGER-HA1-15-66-99K-7000-RPM-/350832216544


----------



## Jordan (Nov 12, 2013)

Domestic sewing machine motor speed varies with load.
They are called universal type, which means they will run on either AC or DC. They can do that because they have commutators and carbon brushes. The DC voltage would be as high as AC, so won't run well off a typical car battery say.
As stated, they are pretty gutless. Worth a try though, if you have it already.


----------



## rdhem2 (Nov 12, 2013)

That is exactly why these little motors spin so fast is to give them some semblance of having power.  Take away the speed and you have nothing.  Now run that speed through a gear box and then you have power to play with.


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 12, 2013)

So you are saying that the 1 hp conchew sewing machine servo motors are gutless?


----------



## Jordan (Nov 13, 2013)

We're talking domestic motors I think.


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 13, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Found this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-0-AMPS-HO...L-SINGER-HA1-15-66-99K-7000-RPM-/350832216544



Thats the same exact motor I made a toolpost grinder out of. Not a powerhouse but does a fine job.  (I dont like using toolpost grinders)


----------



## speedre9 (Nov 13, 2013)

O.K. now we got a conversation. If I use a gear box or a ratio gear what would the results be? Right now it has, a pulley on a 0.250" shaft ,I.D. of 0.396 x O.D. of 0.659". To give it some "GUTS" what will I need to do?
How big a pulley on the spindle shaft would I need? Would it be better to have a timing belt set up?
If I use a gear box what would be the correct type and ratio?


----------



## rdhem2 (Nov 13, 2013)

speedre9 said:


> O.K. now we got a conversation. If I use a gear box or a ratio gear what would the results be? Right now it has, a pulley on a 0.250" shaft ,I.D. of 0.396 x O.D. of 0.659". To give it some "GUTS" what will I need to do?
> How big a pulley on the spindle shaft would I need? Would it be better to have a timing belt set up?
> If I use a gear box what would be the correct type and ratio?



I would start at the output and work backwards.  What is your desired optimum spindle speed?  You still need to know the approximate motor speed under no load.  Then do the math.  motor 10k rpm-spindle 2k rpm--5 : 1 ratio.  Grainger has a bunch of these little gear box motors mostly made and marketed by DAYTON Mfg.  Gearing down really multiplies torque which is more or less direct power.  For example.  The restaurant at the top of the space needle in Seattle is rotated by a 3/4hp motor.  At one revolution every five minutes it does not take much.

Back to you.  If a local sewing machine repair shop can not help you Google up the motor manufacturer and get the specs.


----------



## speedre9 (Nov 14, 2013)

There's the rub, I have no way to tell what the r.p.m.'s are. I need to get a ballpark figure and can't seem to find one. As I said it is for a White machine no model or serial number, and it is pad stamped in blue ink, zigzag stitcher #150671 on one side and a circled #2 on the other. That's all I have to go on, I'd make a lousy Sherlock Holmes!!


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 14, 2013)

The speed could be all the way to about 9000 rpm.  I used a Foredom speed controller to set the speed on my project.


----------



## speedre9 (Nov 15, 2013)

I will consent to, an assumption here. If I assume the max of 9000 r.p.m.'s, and I compare a Dremel max of 30,000 what ration is needed for a comfortable say 20,000 r.p.m.'s?
Is It correct to divide the motor r.p.m. of 9,000, into the final drive of 20,000 = 2.22. Is it possible to have a ratio of 2.5 to 1 ?


----------



## martik777 (Nov 16, 2013)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...dc-motor-with-control-from-an-untapped-source

These Industrial 3/4HP Variable speed sewing motors seem to work well


----------

